# Used CNC Machines: How Do They Compare to New Ones?



## equipmentseo (Sep 29, 2011)

Buying a machine used is seldom preferred to buying it new, but some advantages exist to buying aftermarket CNC machinery. If you need new woodworking machines, you may feel enticed by the cost savings of buying them secondhand, but feel reticent to invest in pre-owned equipment. If so, the considerations below might change your mind.

Comparing Used CNC Machines to New Ones

A CNC machine is a significant investment, one that prompts many woodworkers to consider buying it used instead of new. Below, used CNC machines are compared to new ones concerning what matters to professional woodworkers: the cost, performance, reliability, technological advancements and the resale value of a machine.

Cost

Depending on its size and performance, a new router can range from under $4,000 to over $1 million. On the low end are hobby grade and mid grade routers that are found in woodshops. On the high end are large, high capacity industrial models that are found at commercial woodworking companies. Because hobby grade and mid-grade routers have a limited lifespan and are reasonably affordable, buying them new is usually the best option. Conversely, the high cost of an industrial grade router and its long lifespan make it worth purchasing secondhand.

Depending on its level of wear, technology, and remaining lifespan, a secondhand router can cost between 20% and 70% less than a new one of comparable design. If you need to stretch your equipment budget, buying a router secondhand could create valuable disposable income.

Performance

The view that used machines perform worse than new ones does not apply to industrial machines. Built to withstand frequent use under harsh conditions, industrial woodworking machinery is designed for production lines that run constantly during work hours. In this respect, whether a top grade router is new or twelve years old is inconsequential. The key to maintaining performance is performing proper machine maintenance, not buying new machinery.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

In this comment you've singularly failed to address some of the most cogent questions when purchasing a second-hand CNC router, whether hobby or industrial. For a start any prospective user needs to weigh-up what software support there is for the machine; if, for example, the machine comes with a controller which runs under Windows 95 and which is incompatible with later versions of windows what options are opemn to the user for updates, or will they even be needed? Also how will you download your cutting paths (CAM files) onto the CNC? Not every CNC supports PC disks or even comes with a serial port interface (especially industrial machines prior to about 1997 or so). Is the CNC controller a proprietory PLC, a hybrid or a pure PC controller is another major topic which can wrongfoot the potential purchaser possibly 18 months or more down the line if, for example, the controller dies; not all controllers are plug and play, again especially so with the more industrial machines. 

In terms of the machine condition the OP has failed to point out that with age and use comes wear. A worn-out sloppy CNC may well be cheap, but is it much use? How does a potential purchaser go about checking the state of any ball screws, rack and pinnion drives, spindles and drilling heads? And what about the condition of ancilliary systems such as the state of the bed or pods, vacuum pumps, position stops, etc. A fifteen year old industrial CNC may be a bargain when bough for a few thousand dollars, but how much of a bargain will it be if the spindle bearings fail and they require replacement at $2,500?

I feel that the OP's words might be satisfactory for a High School technology class, but to my mind they are too inconsequential to be considered as serious comment on the subject

Regards

Phil


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Buying a hobby grade machine used is a good option since the reason most are for sale is the purchaser didn't research what was involved with using them and just gives up on them. This is how I acquired my Compucarve machine in perfect working order for $700. I have used it enough to be able to assist members with questions on it and will now offer it for sale to recoup my investment. If I find a similar deal on a Shark I will repeat the process. I started this process with different brands of routers since nothing replaces first hand experience using a tool. It might of been cheaper just to buy a plane ticket and visit BJ since he owns more routers than Sears...


----------



## bangweb (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I've just joined routerforums.com today and came across this post. 

I may be interested in buying your Compucarve machine if you are in fact putting it up for sale and haven't sold it yet. I don't have 10 posts so I can't PM you so I will watch this thread for your reply. If you PM me your email address or phone number I will reach out to you at what ever day and time is convenient for you.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

PM sent Steve.


----------



## gary penwright (Aug 19, 2010)

used is some times good if you know what your doing my carvewright was bought used an i rebuilt the whole thing as a learning curve an made over 400 signs many as gifts an broke even on the machine an learned quite a bit i am looking for a used shark but will buy a new one if i cant find one.


----------



## Julie5141 (Nov 2, 2011)

Our company is in the process of looking for a 3rd router and we just happened to be looking at a used one. It was interesting and very helpful see these post. Thank You


----------



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

*Buying Used CarveWright*

There are somethings that it is very helpful to know before you buy a used machine and, if you have the machine serial number, we may be able to do a little research for you before you hand your hard earned money to a stranger.

Here are just a few things to find out:

What model is this machine? (CarveWright/Compucarves are A, B or C)
By all means get the serial number, if you can - (XX.###.### where the electrical cord comes out - first of the two letters indicates the model)
Are there available upgrades for the machine & has this machine already gotten them? (A907 for early A models only & new CarveTight Spindle for version A & B machines are the two main upgrades to check for)
What software is transferable and what is non-transferable? (Project Designer is the only software that is included with the machine; all other advanced software including the software for the Scanning Probe & warranties are non-transferable - so don't let anyone include that in your purchase price)
Why is the user selling it?
What is the going price for this model with these features & upgrades?
Also, get a proof of purchase, EVEN if it is a gift, get something in writing from the owner. We have reports of stolen machines way too often. Not only is the original owner a victim, but many times it is an unsuspecting buyer of a "used" machine that also falls victim.

I have seen so many customers get "taken" on used machines, because they did not do their research and it breaks my heart when they realize it. There are also some GOOD deals being made, as well. You just need to know what you are getting.


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

We purchased a well used 2006 Shopbot PRT 48 by 96 that was in use for 2 years and ran all day making speaker boxes.

Even though you could see some wear, with a little TLC we were able to whip it back into shape and have since upgraded to Shopbot's latest control board called RBK. It was like getting a new machine. Speeds over double what we had previously.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Just an FYI, the OP is not nor will be a regular forum member. It is a search engine optimization roboform that starts threads on forums and eventually starts spamming them with links to their advertisement sites. Many times they'll copy and paste several sentences from relevant articles, and they will also paste the same things on different forums, which is the case with this OP also.

I see these many times on other forums and usually report these to the mods and they delete them before too many people start replying to them, but I posted this for the public since a few people have taken the time to reply thinking it was a legitimate person.


----------

